# My Latest Additions (part2)



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice Omega Adrian.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Glad the SMP finally arrived Adrian


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Congratulations for finally getting your Seamaster, it's a shame it's caused heartache.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I have a feeling about who's going to be my favorite.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------

